

StarCraft II Started Edition - Sign up. It’s Free to Play. - AbyCodes
https://us.battle.net/account/sc2/starter-edition/index.xml

======
piaskal
I'm not sure why, but the page is in Korean. Here is an English blog post:
<http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/blog/3250656#blog>

